# (Sugestão) Trocar ícone dos fóruns

## Xinitrc

Tem como trocar os ícones dos fóruns para ícones em 3D ou mais maneiro?

----------

## ff11

 *Xinitrc wrote:*   

> Tem como trocar os ícones dos fóruns para ícones em 3D ou mais maneiro?

 

Infelizmente nessa versão atual, isso não é possível.

Talvez no próximo The Gentoo Big Forum Upgrade

Mas talvez, mesmo a nova versão, não tenha o suporte a imagens nos posts ativado (pois foi escolhido ser dessa maneira).

----------

